
Women used to wear huge pockets like these under their petticoats - fanf2
http://hyalineprosaic.blogspot.com/2017/08/can-we-discuss-pockets-or-beware-bad.html
======
cimmanom
What I want to know is how one would _access_ these pockets in a time when a
skirt high enough to show the ankle of a stocking was scandalous.

